# Newbie- Cut Mix



## Lwhitt72 (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi guys- newbie here. 6'1" 205lbs 8-10% bf. Just got some Dragon Cut Mix and need advice on how to use it. EOD, twice a week? Need help ASAP. Want to get started and don't trust dumbasses at gym. Please read details of mix below.

Cut Mix 150 (Trio Blend) by Dragon Pharma is an injectable steroid which contains 50 mg of Testosterone propionate, 50 mg of Trenbolone acetate and 50 mg of Drostanolone propionate equalling a total amount of 150mg of substance per ML, and it is available in a 10 ml vial.


----------



## the_predator (Jan 1, 2013)

I hope you have more the just one 10ml vial! Is this your first cycle(self introduced "newbie")?


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 1, 2013)

What he said^^  need to put more info like your cycle outlook "details"


----------



## Lwhitt72 (Jan 1, 2013)

I have 10 vials.


----------



## Lwhitt72 (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks Chin. Looking to do a 10 week cycle. My goal is to gain more strength without water retention. Not worried about gaining much weight.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 1, 2013)

Well am thinking something like this but need to study before cont
Somewhere in this line
cutmix injection eod 1cc
winstrol tabs about 40mg
t3 not sure a good dose need to study more on it
hcg
 clomid 100/75/50/25
caber  0.5 mg
nova in hhand and a AI 12.5


----------



## the_predator (Jan 1, 2013)

Still wondering if this is your first cycle? If so, that's another discussion, if not...
Cut mix 150mg EOD throughout cycle length(8-16 weeks depending on cycle history and goals)
Winstrol 50mg ED weeks 1-4
Anavar 40-60mg last 4 weeks of cycle
Clen 40-80mcg depending on tolerance(can go higher if needed)with a 2 week on 2 week off protocol for receptor saturation or ECA stack
Don't mess with T3 yet until you are at a wall for fat lose


----------



## the_predator (Jan 1, 2013)

Forgot to ask if you even have this stuff? I just seen Chino's post and assumed. For AI have nova, adex, or aromasin in hand. For pct hcg throughout(if you care about your junk) and clomid after cycle.


----------



## Lwhitt72 (Jan 1, 2013)

the_predator said:


> Still wondering if this is your first cycle? If so, that's another discussion, if not...
> Cut mix 150mg EOD throughout cycle length(8-16 weeks depending on cycle history and goals)
> Winstrol 50mg ED weeks 1-4
> Anavar 40-60mg last 4 weeks of cycle
> ...


Yes, first cycle.


----------



## the_predator (Jan 1, 2013)

Lwhitt72 said:


> Yes, first cycle.



Disregard all I said. Start with a test base and go from there. You really don't need to be be messing with Clen or tren for your first cycle. Get a few cycles under your belt and then get into some more advanced stuff.


----------



## Lwhitt72 (Jan 1, 2013)

Lwhitt72 said:


> Yes, first cycle.


sorry, but Clen and Anavar are orals correct? Are they taken ED or EOD? Sorry for rookie questions.


----------



## rage racing (Jan 1, 2013)

Way too much gear for your first cycle bro. Tren is not for a beginer. Great compound but has many side effects for most. I would run 600mg test a week for 12 weeks and see how that treats you. Save the orals and blends for later.


----------



## Lwhitt72 (Jan 1, 2013)

rage racing said:


> Way too much gear for your first cycle bro. Tren is not for a beginer. Great compound but has many side effects for most. I would run 600mg test a week for 12 weeks and see how that treats you. Save the orals and blends for later.


Thanks guys!


----------



## the_predator (Jan 1, 2013)

rage racing said:


> Way too much gear for your first cycle bro. Tren is not for a beginer. Great compound but has many side effects for most. I would run 600mg test a week for 12 weeks and see how that treats you. Save the orals and blends for later.



This right here ^


----------



## Lwhitt72 (Jan 1, 2013)

the_predator said:


> This right here ^


Which test would be best?


----------



## rage racing (Jan 1, 2013)

Lwhitt72 said:


> Which test would be best?


Test E or Test Cyp. Save the Test Prop for when you get used to pinning. I would run 300mg TestE on Tues and Sat (600mg a week).


----------



## aja44 (Jan 2, 2013)

Lwhitt72 said:


> Yes, first cycle.



Running Tren for a first cycle.....DUMBASS!!!!!!


----------



## aja44 (Jan 2, 2013)

rage racing said:


> Test E or Test Cyp. Save the Test Prop for when you get used to pinning. I would run 300mg TestE on Tues and Sat (600mg a week).



There is a Sticky for a first cycle.  Make sure you have enough Test C/E for the full 10-12 weeks as well as your AI, HCG, Clomid and all your pins and bac water.  Dont start until you have EVERYTHING!!!!


----------



## Ginhuey (Jun 19, 2013)

So I had to register cuz I read on every single forum, NO! Not tren on your first cycle!! You're gonna die!! Seriously... Wanna guess what my first cycle was? 650mg of test e with 300mg of tren a per week. My side effects included: phenomenal strength and size. My arms grew 2" and my bench press went up 80lbs. Negative sides included ex girlfriends wanting to date me again and back acne. That's it. Cured it by only sleeping with my exs and using acne body wash. So I don't know where all you people get this shit from. It's prolly just been old wives tales passed down about tren. Cuz NONE of you used it for your first time. Cuz you were scared off by some other guy telling you "no bro! Not for your first time!!" And so that's what you continue to say. Granted some peoe experience more sides than others but you can alwAys come off if its fuckin you up.


----------



## J.thom (Jun 20, 2013)

dude you need to read more. stop asking questions and do your own DD. you'll thank us later. you want to pin ed while using prop/tren/mast as a first cycle lol? i bet your gonna take caber and ai too right? gl


----------



## J.thom (Jun 20, 2013)

Ginhuey said:


> So I had to register cuz I read on every single forum, NO! Not tren on your first cycle!! You're gonna die!! Seriously... Wanna guess what my first cycle was? 650mg of test e with 300mg of tren a per week. My side effects included: phenomenal strength and size. My arms grew 2" and my bench press went up 80lbs. Negative sides included ex girlfriends wanting to date me again and back acne. That's it. Cured it by only sleeping with my exs and using acne body wash. So I don't know where all you people get this shit from. It's prolly just been old wives tales passed down about tren. Cuz NONE of you used it for your first time. Cuz you were scared off by some other guy telling you "no bro! Not for your first time!!" And so that's what you continue to say. Granted some peoe experience more sides than others but you can alwAys come off if its fuckin you up.



cool, where's your blood work? exactly


----------



## cdan19 (Jun 20, 2013)

^^^ This x 2 ^^^ , or listen to BabyHuehy, the *"ONE GUY"* here tellin you to run it when other's are saying be cautious. I guess you have to ask yourself at what cost? Good Luck.


----------



## J.thom (Jun 20, 2013)

Ginhuey said:


> So I had to register cuz I read on every single forum, NO! Not tren on your first cycle!! You're gonna die!! Seriously... Wanna guess what my first cycle was? 650mg of test e with 300mg of tren a per week. My side effects included: phenomenal strength and size. My arms grew 2" and my bench press went up 80lbs. Negative sides included ex girlfriends wanting to date me again and back acne. That's it. Cured it by only sleeping with my exs and using acne body wash. So I don't know where all you people get this shit from. It's prolly just been old wives tales passed down about tren. Cuz NONE of you used it for your first time. Cuz you were scared off by some other guy telling you "no bro! Not for your first time!!" And so that's what you continue to say. Granted some peoe experience more sides than others but you can alwAys come off if its fuckin you up.



post up some pics too


----------

